#ubuntu-us-co 2011-08-01
<locodir-user> hi all
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-08-04
<skyjumper> anyone else sick of summer, want it to cool off again?
<skyjumper> or is that blasphemy
<skyjumper> i could really go for some snow right now
<FunnyLookinHat> skyjumper, Yeah I hate summer.
<FunnyLookinHat> I'd go for winter and/or fall year-round
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-08-05
<ToyKeeper> I don't get along well with the sun or the heat.  I'm sick of not being able to wear more than a short skirt and small t-shirt without melting.
<ToyKeeper> I don't mind having an excuse to wear big floppy sun hats though.
<ToyKeeper> And my office is much nicer ever since I finally got an air conditioner last week.
<ToyKeeper> ... but cooler weather is definitely preferable.
<FunnyLookinHat> ToyKeeper, I worked in a garage up until two weeks ago...  and it sucked.  Now I'm in a real office and I couldn't be happier... no joke, central AC increased my productivity by 500%
<ToyKeeper> I kept having to sleep through the day because it was too hot to do anything.
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah that sucks
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-08-07
<dahrat> anyone seen donkeyofdarkness
<dahrat> ?
<dahrat> i think he died..
<skyjumper> nice cool 80F or so in my new basement office
<skyjumper> agreed, it's impossible to work in the heat
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-08-02
<prawcess> hi
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-07-29
<phoenix_30> is anyone there
#ubuntu-us-co 2016-08-05
<daku_> join #lockpicking
<daku_> lolol
